# Viewing .pst files without Outlook



## bobbi (Dec 21, 2000)

Hi

I work for local government. We have a sheriff investigator who has recovered .pst files from a suspects hard drive. We would prefer to not view these .pst files using our personal emails boxes and exchange server since we do not know what is in them. 

Any ideas how we can view and print these files without using Outook?


----------



## LearningIT (Jan 18, 2005)

I think viewing the .pst through outlook would be most useful to you. I would just suggest importing this .pst to a spare computer that is not connected to your network. This way if any issues occur you will not run the risk of infecting your network with anything and worst case scenario you can rebuild the computer its self.

On a side note how do you get a tech job with the sheriff's office?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

You would need a 3rd party application to do this since the only native Microsoft product that will read PST's is Outlook. I doubt you'll find a free application to do this.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## bobbi (Dec 21, 2000)

Yes, I thought about that too. But setting up another comptuer etc. is a hassle. I also thought about setting up bogus account, then choosing to work offline and open them that way. Thanks for your input. That seems to be the general consensus. 

As far as the job goes...i don't actually work for the Sheriff. I work for the County, and one of my agencies is the Child Abuse Sexual Assualt Unit, which has sheriff, city, and state investigators. At this point our sheriff department has their own IT person as well as a support person with us. But they post thier jobs on their websites, as do all city, county and state agencies. Whereever you location is, check for job openings and keep checking. It's a good job. You won't get rich working for local government, but it's flexible, good benefits and good people.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

The best government job is working for the D.O.T.

No I.T. skills needed at all 










Regards,
Rollin


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh, but those vests are soooo unfashionable....


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Physically disconnect the computer from your network
Create a new Outlook profile 
Have it use the PST file as the default. No need to copy or import anything that way. Much faster that way.


----------



## bobbi (Dec 21, 2000)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Physically disconnect the computer from your network
> Create a new Outlook profile
> Have it use the PST file as the default. No need to copy or import anything that way. Much faster that way.


Yes, I think I'll do something along those lines. Thanks a bunch for everyone's input.


----------



## bobbi (Dec 21, 2000)

slurpee55 said:


> Oh, but those vests are soooo unfashionable....


Yes, but you get to work outside and meet guys!!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

LOL - uh, not my thing...either meeting guys or working outside!!!!!!!!!


----------

